# Oyster Stew



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried this today...

I tried to cut it by 1/3. I used 10 oysters, but not enough for a good sized bowl.

I added some hot sauce before enjoying.

I used a small food processor for the prep, except the green onion and garlic, which I chopped small.

More Oysters is better though.

Jim

1/26/2016 Creole Oyster Stew Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network
￼Creole Oyster Stew
Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse
Total Time: 45 min
Prep: Cook:
Yield:
6 to 8 servings
Level: Easy
￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼15 min 30 min
￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼Ingredients
✓ 6 ounces chopped bacon
✓ 1 stick unsalted butter
✓ 1 cup chopped yellow onions
✓ 1/2 cup finely chopped celery
✓ 1/2 cup chopped green onions
✓ 1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic
✓ 1 teaspoon salt
✓ 1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper
✓ Pinch cayenne
✓ 1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme leaves
✓ 1/2 cup all‐purpose flour
✓ 1/4 cup dry white wine
✓ 1 quart oysters, picked over for shells, liquid drained and reserved ✓ 3 cups milk
✓ 1/2 cup chopped parsley leaves
✓ 1/2 cup heavy cream
✓ Hot sliced French bread, accompaniment
ADD CHECKED ITEMS TO GROCERY LIST
Directions
In a large pot, cook the bacon until crisp and the fat is rendered, 5 to 6 minutes. Drain on paper towels and set aside. Discard all but 1 tablespoon of fat from the pan.
To the fat remaining in the pan, add the butter and melt over medium heat. Add the onions and celery and cook gently, stirring, until soft, about 5 minutes. Add the green onions, garlic, salt, white pepper,
￼http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/creole-oyster-stew-recipe.print.html 1/2
1/26/2016 Creole Oyster Stew Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network
cayenne, and thyme and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the flour and cook, stirring, to make a light roux, about 3 minutes.
Add the wine and cook for 1 minute. Add the reserved oyster liquor and milk and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer until the liquid thickens, about 4 minutes. Add the oysters and parsley and simmer until the oysters start to curl, about 3 minutes.
Stir in the cream and reserved bacon and cook for 1 minute. Remove from the heat and adjust the seasoning, to taste. Serve hot with French bread.
Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse, 2003
© 2016 Television Food Network, G.P. All Rights Reserved.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/creole-oyster-stew-recipe.print.html 2/2


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS...

I also substituted Pancetta that was left over from another recipe, instead of bacon... 


Better I think.

Lesson: To chop bacon (or Pancetta) before cooking, put it in the freezer for 15 minutes.


----------

